# Patrick: I'm Not 'Irrelevant'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deval Patrick
WBZ








Reporting
*Karen Anderson*

BOSTON (WBZ) ― In their ongoing battle over the budget, state Senate President Therese Murray called Gov. Deval Patrick "irrelevant" Wednesday night on *WBZ Radio*.

Here is what the Governor had to say about Murray's comment in his first public reaction to it Friday:

*Q: You've been called irrelevant by the Senate President, how do you feel about that?*

_A: I'm not worried about that. If I'm irrelevant, then millions of people in the Commonwealth that believe we should have reforms before revenue are irrelevant and they're not. People will say all kinds of things in the heat of budget debates. My job is to keep my cool, to keep my head, to set the agenda, to keep moving forward and that's what I intend to do._

*Q: She says the state needs three leaders, meaning you, her and the House Speaker, and she says you're not playing ball here.*

_A: She can say what she wants, but I'm not going to make this personal. She can make it personal if she wants, and I think when cooler heads prevail, she won't. In fact, we have set the agenda, we are moving forward on pension reform, and ethics and transportation reform, and we have a record of partnership in the last legislative session that is unmatched in the last thirty years. So, I'm not going to get too worried about this or that idle remark on the budget debate._ 

Governor Deval Patrick: I'm Not 'Irrelevant' - wbztv.com


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

"Governor, how do you respond to the fact that you are an unmitigated asswipe?"


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

I'm taking my ball and going home. Ive screwed over the cops you don't expect me to cut welfare or give up my caddy or something. I am relevent, I really am.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

No Governor, You are not irrelevant. YET!


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Deval who?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Patrick: I'm Not 'Irrelevant'


Hey Erkel, if you have to convince the masses, then that proves you are! What a dipshit...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Koz why are you insulting Erkel, he is so much 
smarter than Duval ?????????????????????????


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Hahaha Har..

No comparison as far as brains go, but I just cant help thinking of the high-pants wearing, geeky, whiny, non-confrontational Stevie Q. Urkel
every time I see the good guv, thusly nicknamed "Erkel".

You just know Patrick had to be the kid eating the paste in 1st grade.... (Maybe even 12th..)


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> You just know Patrick had to be the kid eating the paste in 1st grade.... (Maybe even 12th..)


I don't know Koz, I think he's a lead paint victim.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

By far, the smartest thing Terry Murray has ever said.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

"It's not the dirty lies that hurt, its the dirty truth..."


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

You have to admit Deval is a lot of things, but I wouldn't say irrelevant. Unqualified? Yes. Untrustworthy? Check. Incompetent? Absolutely. But given how much damage he has done to law enforcement, my paycheck, and the Commonwealth in general I am hard pressed to call him irrelevant.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> Hahaha Har..
> 
> No comparison as far as brains go, but I just cant help thinking of the high-pants wearing, geeky, whiny, non-confrontational Stevie Q. Urkel
> every time I see the good guv, thusly nicknamed "Erkel".
> ...


I'd suggest he's more of a 'booger-eater' type than any thing else. Pretty catchy: Deval "Booger-eater" Patrick...kinda has a nice ring to it...

"Your Booger-Eating Excellency"


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> I'd suggest he's more of a 'booger-eater' type than any thing else.


:L: 
 Well done sir, you 1-upped my critique of the good guvs "when nobody's looking" peccadilloes........

Yes, I can see that... And isn't he awfully dainty for a lad???
Not that I'm saying anything, so please don't read anything into that....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You mean light in the loafers


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Never let it be said that you have trouble







Har...


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

We could all hope that he will definately be irrelevant by November of 2010. But, who knows, the jackasses in this Commonwealth voted to keep the income tax... I dread the thought of eight years with this moonbat. Republicans, hello?? Anyone out there? Save us, please! Hello?


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> Hey Erkel, if you have to convince the masses, then that proves you are! What a dipshit...


















Twins? I think so.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Together we, what was that again?


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Like anybody should expect any better of a Chicago born politician seeking government executive work far far from home. Right?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Very good Pats2009!!!!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

It's not irrelevant to be the first gay governor in Massachusetts! It's...something.


----------

